# New to Kahr - CW9



## Monchito (May 15, 2010)

Hello all from SW Florida. Went to dealer to look at a small carry pistol and wanted it chambered in a 9mm. My wife already has the Taurus PT709 which is a great carry and firing pistol but wanted something different. Focused on the Kahr PM9 because of size and concealability and some of the positive reviews I came across on the web. Anyway, right next to the PM9 was a CW9 so I asked to see both. Surprisingly the CW9 was almost as light as the PM9 but obviously somewhat larger but yet felt thin and appeared concealable. I asked, other than size, what were the specific differences. After being told the differences I came back home and did more research. For the money and the minor differences I opted to get the CW9. I am glad I did. I went to the range the next day and fired 100 rounds of various 9mm ammo WITHOUT any problems. I am very happy with the CW9 performance and although it is not as "pretty" or compact as the PM9 I think I might the right choice, and had money left over for ammo and a holster. So there thats my story so far and I'm sticking to it. 

Maybe the PM9 might be home in the future, who knows . This gun thing is a "disease", but loving it. Stay safe all!


----------



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

I think you are going to like that gun more and more. I've had my CW9 for a couple years now and thought I'd carry it only rarely when I needed a light small gun. Now it has become my everyday carry piece. It is so light and easily concealable I hardly know it's there but the best part is that it shoots extremely accurately and has been 100% dependable. I truly trust my life with it. I put the Crimson Trace laser on it and that has made it even more desirable as a self defense weapon.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I carry a CW9 every day It is a great weapon it is fun to shoot not very expensive made with quality at the forefront and makes holes right where you wants holes to be made. I love mine. Congrats on the CW.....how does your wife like the 709 slim.....my wife is looking at one for herself.

RCG


----------



## Monchito (May 15, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> I carry a CW9 every day It is a great weapon it is fun to shoot not very expensive made with quality at the forefront and makes holes right where you wants holes to be made. I love mine. Congrats on the CW.....how does your wife like the 709 slim.....my wife is looking at one for herself.
> 
> RCG


Wife enjoys range time with the 709. It fits her hands perfectly, is light and the recoil is really minimal for a 9mm. I had initially brought it for myself but once she got her hands on it she wanted it. So it is hers. She also owns a taurus TCP .380 which she carries when her clothing requires a smaller pistol. But her FAV is the 709. I would recommend it. Also the sights are adjustable and it has some nice safety features.


----------



## Monchito (May 15, 2010)

*Range Followup CW-9*

Went back to range today and put another 100 rounds (total of 200 to date), no FTE, no hangups, no problems whatsoever. I am no longer infatuated....I'm in love. Nice carry gun, even in the pocket with a cover holster. Recoil no problem. Put on a Jr. Hogue rubber grip which helps even more. Wear cargos and no printing when carrying. Good to be able to carry a 9mm thats does not have to be a miniature pistol. Highly recommend the CW-9. :smt023


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I had both the 709 and CW9 together at the range. I really liked the 709 but it had more recoil due to it's grip shape and was harder to control than the Kahr (for me anyway). So I sold the 709 and kept the CW9 as I didn't need both guns, but I do mis it and believe I could have gotten use to it if I had held on to it a little longer. Anyway the CW9 has been great and I have over 1K rounds through it, my only problem was a broken mag follower at about 500 rounds. I called Kahr and they sent me another one for free. I'm sure you will enjoy your CW9, it is a great gun and it's grip size is unique among other 9mm hand guns.


----------



## Tigereye (May 11, 2009)

What holster would you guys recommend for the CW9?
Thanks


----------



## Monchito (May 15, 2010)

Tigereye said:


> What holster would you guys recommend for the CW9?
> Thanks


Believe it or not I use an Uncle Mikes #4 as I pocket carry with cargo pants. Keeps gun clean and unobstructed. No need for an expensive holster unless you want to carry IWB. They are tNot comforable for me. Take care and continued fun with your CW.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Tigereye said:


> What holster would you guys recommend for the CW9?
> Thanks


Look Here

Cery nice holsters for the money and they do conceal rael well. I wear mine all the time!!

RCG


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Monchito said:


> Believe it or not I use an Uncle Mikes #4 as I pocket carry with cargo pants. Keeps gun clean and unobstructed. No need for an expensive holster unless you want to carry IWB. They are tNot comforable for me. Take care and continued fun with your CW.


I also use an UM's # 4 for my CW9 and my PM45. It has worked well for over 2 years.


----------



## RogerP9fan (Jul 13, 2010)

nice.....I can't wait to get my P9 from Bud's.


----------



## mbsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

Just picked up my CW 9. Have not even shot it yet. Can't wait to give it a ride.


----------



## mbsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

*CW9 holster*

When I bought my CW 9, it came with 3 holsters. The one that makes this pistol disappear is the Cross Breed mini tuck. I wore it for 4 hours and alot of it sitting. Hardly knew it was there.
I was wearing jeans and a T shirt, and my wife and son never knew I had the gun on me.
Once I showed them where it was, they had a hard time believing it was really there.
Check this holster out. Their web site is really good. All hand made, so about a three week wait.

Steve


----------

